# OnXmaps chips for sale



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I have both the Wyoming and Colorado chips for sale. Paid $99 each. Looking for $75 each or best offer.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Both are sold.


----------

